# HELP!



## Moonface10 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, I’m new to this site! 
For years I have been trying to find a compact pressed powder that I had, with no luck!
It’s so frustrating every time I think of it, I don’t know which brand it was,  All I have to go on is that it was a round compact, silver/mirrored with an ‘R’ on the front, around the R as a kind of back ground was black leather look.
PLEASE someone must have had this at some point


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 15, 2021)

Something by Rodial, maybe?


----------



## Moonface10 (Feb 15, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Something by Rodial, maybe?


OMG yes!!! I’ve just googled! Thank you so much! This is the one. I’ve never even heard of the brand so must have been in a bunch of stuff given to me by an old friend.


----------

